# roundhouse and turntable update



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Still have some fine tuning but it works good.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That really looks terrific. Will you be keeping your locos stored in the roundhouse? If so, do you have a way to close it off and lock it? 

Llyn


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome!! Truly a magnificent achievement! (Gee, can you tell I'm impressed?)


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here a closer look ron roundhouse. I visit ron layout last weekend! 









_(resized to max 640 pixel width, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

here another photos of ron roundhouse. 

































_(resized to max 640 pixel width, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Lynn, plan to cover in winter and will bring in engines. Bryan, we enjoyed having you and your Dad visit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Ron, 
All i can say is SWEET MY MAN SWEET.... nice job...how many steamer you got any way?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 
Nick


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, that is SOOOOOO cool! Jerry


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome! That's a really nice job. Looks fantastic


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

That's really looking good Ron. I could spend all day just moving the locos in and out of the roundhouse. I would have to take out trees and level with a bulldozer to put one in that large. But I can always dream...  

Paul


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful is the best word to describe your round table. Is it manually rotated? How do you line up the track with the turntable and keep it fixed while the engine moves on and off? I am building a 36" size that will be manually operated. I still have not decided how to lock it in position.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Big John It is powered by USA engine motor with gear reducer to chain drive. The turntable is controlled by transformer alongside of roundhouse but will be hooked to battery when done. It doesn't move with moving from track to track.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Stunning /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Beautiful roundhouse and turntable, they look very realistic. 

Posted By Big John on 07/11/2008 10:00 AM
How do you line up the track with the turntable and keep it fixed while the engine moves on and off? I am building a 36" size that will be manually operated. I still have not decided how to lock it in position.




BigJohn, our turntable is operated manually. Line it up with the tracks and run the locos off and on. The turntable came with locking posts, but these were a pain to use. Found it was a lot quicker turning and lining it up manually. The turntable stays lined up pretty well while the locos run over it, but holding it in place helps too. It also has stop pins underneath that prevent you from spinning too much and breaking the track power wires underneath. Since we run almost all battery powered locos, we took the pins out so the turntable can spin without being impeded. 

If you are interested in the locking posts, you might want to contact Fall Creek Railroad Structures (manufactures of our turntable). They usually advertise in Garden Railways.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

That is spectacular without doubt. A guy could have a lot of fun just being the hostler for an opreating session. Since I love operation a functioning engine terminal is very important to me. Also where better to display a roster of locomotives? 

Great work Ron!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool Ron 
Practically, how do you turn the locos on/off when changing them out?


----------



## Mo Southern (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks great!The pictures make it all the way to Arkansas.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, jumper wires right now till I get further along still working on it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Run to the Roundhouse, Nellie He Can't Corner You There!"


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I also run battery power so I don't need to run power to the turntable or engine house tracks. I think I will just try your suggestion Foreman and see if the turntable will stay in place when the engine moves on and off. I guess a little bit of friction in the center pivot would be a good thing to keep the turntable stable and eliminate movement during use.


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Uber-impressive!!!!!


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Ron, 

That is very cool!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to Ron, now I got to get my turntable up and running before Sept. More work. 
I need to get out to your place someday.


----------



## Heavy_56 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ron this is AWESOME!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I could not get those to open. page not found???


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04 Jun 2011 09:09 AM 
I could not get those to open. page not found??? Marty

If you are speaking of the three links in Ron's originating reply, here are the images.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 
after I posted it did I realize it was an older thread.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty the turntable is ripped out and the roundhouse gone plus the whole railroad is abandoned. It is all packed up and in storage to be rebuilt some place else.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

What???? when did this happen? 
Hope for a good reason.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty He is moving to Grand Junction CO 

Ron....Did you change your E mail address? Sent you a E mail this morning and it was Rejected.

if so Send me your new one. 

JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, 
Where is that video of the last run on the layout? Hmmmm?????


----------

